
Classical Modifiable Areal Unit Problem in Geospatial Data Science - avpkx
https://blog.locale.ai/why-you-shouldnt-use-zip-codes-for-your-hyperlocal-last-mile-analysis/
======
avpkx
Your geospatial decision-making largely depends on what set of boundaries you
choose for your analysis . An ideal area for analysis should have an ideal
shape and size.Clustering all locations based on proximity to each other to
find dense clusters is a good way to find the boundaries for areas on which
you want to run your analysis

